# Backdrop Vinyl



## BNEL (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello

I am looking some opinions. I have a theater company that uses my theater that like to use vinyl drops that are stereotypically used for billboards for their painted backdrops. I do have a certificate from the company stating that is it is Flame retardant and resistant which is also registered in NYC. So I am not looking for advice on flame redartancy. 

My Question is: What is the Pros and Cons of using a Vinyl Drop vs. a Muslin drop for use as a backdrop?


----------



## Van (Sep 20, 2011)

Pros for using Vinyl as a backdrop material:
Any Geek with Photoshop can make a drop. No Scenic Painter required.
They will last almost forever. If properly created they wont fade, run or flake off, ever.

Cons:
Any Geek with Photoshop can make a drop. No Scenic Painter required.
If not printed with the proper type of ink the ink will come off any time the moisture from your hands touches it.
Long terrn storage might be an issue if a buffer material isn't placed between layers when the unit is folded.< Vinyl will stick to itself>
Glossy sheen which Lighting designers will hate.

Now, that being said,... I've seen some really cool uses for printed vinyl. Last year Seattle Rep did their floor for Lt. Of Inishmoore by having it printed on an outdoor billboard vinyl. They then laid the floor and I think they sealed it with a semi-gloss glaze Much easier to clean up blod from than a Masonite deck covering. I would think that in the end, outside of some pretty specific instances using Vinyl for Backdrops is going to be Much more expensive than a Muslin drop. Even factoring in Labor hours for the Scenic.


----------



## jstandfast (Sep 20, 2011)

In my area, the company that builds most of the vinyl banners we see ( also the company most folks use to duplicate drawings ) has a pretty good
matte finish they can use if asked. So if you know that dealing with banners is part of the gig, see if this an option ahead of time. I don't even think it costs more.


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 21, 2011)

I have only seen one show use vinyl for a drop. It actually looked pretty good for what they were using it for but it required extra measures for keeping it stretched. It is not something I would recommend.


----------



## Cashwalker (Sep 21, 2011)

For a couple shows, we've needed to represent that a garden was beyond a doorway. I found a relatively cheap ($70 on eBay) 5 foot x 8 foot photographer's backdrop printed on vinyl. It's not glossy like the vinyl banners printed at kinkos.

Only major problem I had with the backdrop effect was shadows being cast from the open doors... kinda ruins the otherwise realistic look of the image.


----------



## venuetech (Sep 21, 2011)

Can you fold a vinyl drop?
will the fold lines hang out?


----------



## EBB (Sep 21, 2011)

It depends on the way you fold it. If you do nice, smooth, rounded folds(I have seen people fold with a piece of PVC pipe in it to prevent major fold marks) then you will avoid the major folds that are difficult to get out. Esspecially the folds toward the bottom where the weight isn't as much as the top. 


Something to watch out for when getting a vinyl drop is in places with high humidity levels, like in Florida. I have seen tours that come through that spend a few weeks in the south and by the time it gets to it's next venue, the ink can run into your fingers and whatnot. Which is also a sign that the flame retardant chemicals are also wearing out if I was informed correctly. But as said previously, if maintained properly and taken care of, you can use it for years. Just try to keep it in decent condition and when it gets dirty, try to get whatever it is off. Watch those chemicals that will ruin the ink and everything should be fine.


----------



## kicknargel (Sep 23, 2011)

Another drawback is you can only go so wide (maybe 10') without seams. Yet another is that you can't touch it up if it becomes scratched, etc. Well, you can, but it's doesn't blend very well.

That said, I use printed vinyl a fair amount, especially for theme park shows that have more of a graphic design than a scenic design. More often than as a backdrop, we adhere the vinyl to flats and profile-cut set pieces.


----------

